# Video card for ultra resolution monitors



## Cat (May 20, 2015)

I am building a new PC based DAW feeding three ultra resolution displays (2560 x 1440 pixels each), running Cubase 8, Waves plugins, video playback (scoring for TV). 

I have a nvidia GTX660 2gb card available - would this suffice or I need to get a better one? Maybe a Radeon?

I heard there are problems when running waves/video in Cubase/nvidia video card...


----------



## OT_Tobias (May 20, 2015)

That should be sufficient. I had four (!) 3400*1800 displays on a single cheap Radeon 7770 for testing without issues. Big GPUs are for gaming, not for music 
Now I have one 3400 and two Full HD for my regular setup.


----------



## proxima (May 21, 2015)

Cat @ Wed May 20 said:


> I have a nvidia GTX660 2gb card available - would this suffice or I need to get a better one? Maybe a Radeon?


Easy answer: try it and see how well it works. Not difficult to swap in a replacement if you're unhappy with the performance. 

I have a mildly comparable 680MX in my iMac (late 2012). It's currently driving the 2560x1440 internal, a 1920x1200 monitor, and another 1920x1080 monitor all flawlessly. Your GTX660 beats the 680MX on many measures, so I think it's worth a shot.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (May 21, 2015)

The card has enough grunt, but what about the necessary ports?
From my knowledge, the card only has two ports that support that resolution: Display Port, and 1 Dual-Link DVI.
I guess you can daisy-chain displays via the display-port, but if each monitor needs its own port, you might need a different card.
Or settle with 1920x1080 for one of the monitors.

However, my education on this might be outdated...


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Apr 3, 2022)

Ive always liked to use Quadro‘s. Stable, silent and the basic ones are not breaking the bank.


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 3, 2022)

Cat said:


> I am building a new PC based DAW feeding three ultra resolution displays (2560 x 1440 pixels each), running Cubase 8, Waves plugins, video playback (scoring for TV).
> 
> I have a *nvidia GTX660 2gb car*d available - would this suffice or I need to get a better one? Maybe a Radeon?
> 
> I heard there are problems when running waves/video in Cubase/nvidia video card...


That's a classic. How old is it? Graphcs cards are the most overpriced thing for a new build.


----------

